# Pomps in the fog...



## brian_from_ky (Jul 10, 2011)

Didn't expect to see any pomps today but came out anyway. One keeper so far caught on fresh peeled shrimp. We are still looking for his friends. They are being a bit shy though, lol. Sorry cant attach a pic from my iPhone while on the beach.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats. How big is the swell?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome! Now on to finding his buddies.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Location?


----------



## brian_from_ky (Jul 10, 2011)

Swell was about 1.5 - 2 ft. That was out past Portofino towers. His friends remained elusive, lol. Still made a delicious lunch!


----------



## brian_from_ky (Jul 10, 2011)

Lunch!


----------

